

Which method helped you become a better coder? - pskittle


======
firenotire
There isn't a single method that has made me a better coder, but here are a
few things I've picked up over the years:

1\. Be around both experienced coders and those still learning how to code and
TALK to them! Make sure that you're around supportive and productive people.

2\. Find, read and hack around with code that is slightly above your skill
level

3\. Code, code, code - you won't make any progress just reading and talking
about programming

I emphasize the first bullet - being around the right people and environment
has given me the opportunity to grow so much faster as a programmer than I
would have if I had done things alone by myself. Learning is a highly social
human endeavor; why should learning how to code be any different? The image of
the lone programmer that sits in his cube through all of his days without any
social interaction is a myth and reflects poorly on the real software
engineers of today. Don't be afraid to get out there!

